# Pet Peeve list???



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

whats one thing that drives you nuts about our sport or other hunters....I'll start... I hate it when your hiking out to a spot and other hunters don't make themselves visible so you know where they are so you can start hiking in a different direction... I hate busting my butt out to a spot only to have some hunter pop up out of nowhere watching you hike out there..bugs the heck out of me..I always make myself visible or heard when I see another hunter getting close to me..


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Dido that. Nothin worse than a long hike to find someone hiding. I hate when people set up to close and sky bust everything in sight. They take the time to set up decoys and the whole nine yards. But never even give a duck a chance to land in them. Back off or be respectfull and let the birds work. When a guy lets 5 ducks go over his head and they were obviously close enough to kill, but not ready to commit, don't go bustin them up!!! Let them commit and then kill them.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Egos


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

WAY TOO MANY TO LIST! But here is the biggest one.
CROWDERS! Just like utahgolf said only broader.

Every opener, we go out, set up dekes, and then watch the lazy scumbags encircle our set anywhere from 50 to 100 yards out. Thus making sure that any ducks that might be headed for OUR spread, get shot at before they get within OUR range. :evil: HATE THEM!

ANYWHERE else that I set up, out in the marsh or even on the dike, with or without dekes, and some butthead or group of buttheads thinks that it is okay to set up in my lap. If you are closer than 100 yards, I will make sure that you get peppered! Even if I have to shoot at imaginary ducks to do it.

If you are within hearing, you will get the full barrage of bad language, my opinion of your personal habits, questionable genetics, and overall smell, for as long as it takes you to get the hint and MOVE! Not to mention that I will do everything I can to make sure that you don't get a shot at anything all day. :twisted: 

On the other hand, talk to me, ask if you can join me, or wait for an invite, and I am a great guy.


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

I need an airboat!


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I just hate the crowds, seems like it's turning into the next "X-treme" sport ! I miss the days you could go out on a weekday and never see another soul. But ,I'll admit that was a long time ago!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The guys that were shooting Swans today at FB. (killed 1 and wounded another)


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

357bob said:


> Egos


+1

egos in the parking lot!! now that really bugs!!

ohh and guys who let their dogs run loose. that bugs as well....


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

You mean untrained dogs that do what ever they want?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

did you report them, fowlmouth? thats pretty lame and un-excuseable


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

deadicated1 said:


> did you report them, fowlmouth? thats pretty lame and un-excuseable


Yep, my friend called it in. Have not heard if they were caught or not.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

The over commercialization of water fowl hunting.

&

Whiners!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I hate a basterd that goes out and shoots *seven* prime Cinnamon Teal in two days and then only mounts *one* of em! Freakin Tightwad! :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sky busters.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I hate a basterd that goes out and shoots *seven* prime Cinnamon Teal in two days and then only mounts *one* of em! Freakin Tightwad! :mrgreen:


:mrgreen:


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

My pet peeve is people who have no regard to private property in the area that they are hunting. I hunt private land for elk and this year there were 3 spikes taken out of the area by people that didn't have permission to hunt there. It is not the fact that it is private property as much as it is people not asking for permission from the property owner when it is posted properly.
Cory


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

SEVEN Cinnamon's! SWEET...

pet peeve of mine: people that dont shoot their side of the flock :?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Longgun said:


> SEVEN Cinnamon's! SWEET...
> 
> pet peeve of mine: people that dont shoot their side of the flock :?


HEY! I hunt with one of those! :evil:

Always claims that it was on his side when he picked it out. AT 100 YARDS! _(O)_


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

people who bring nothing to the table.....then expect me to always take them hunting on my dollar... in other words the boat dont run on thanks...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> people who bring nothing to the table.....then expect me to always take them hunting on my dollar... in other words the boat dont run on thanks...


Don't mean to hijack the post, but I feel this way about my job when people don't tip, and just give you an emphatic "THANKS!" Sorry buddy, but "THANKS!" won't pay the bills! I asked the apartment manager, and "THANKS", no matter how many you throw their way won't cover the rent!

I just started hunting waterfowl this year, and before I learned that there was life outside of Farmington, my biggest pet peeve was the guys that would take a pop at birds that were on a path to fly DIRECTLY over ME, when they are 60-70 yards out, and 30 yards high. That place is impossible.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Longgun said:


> SEVEN Cinnamon's! SWEET...
> 
> pet peeve of mine: people that dont shoot their side of the flock :?


It was Sweet, the highlight of my season, I ended up getting a drake and hen in flight mount.

another pet peeve-people with no means to retrieve their birds.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

sky bustin is my biggest one. I cant stand that! 


I dont have a problem with takin people out in my rig without contributing something to the mix. I'm just happy to be out most of the time, and it gives me someone to shoot the S with while its slow..

but what does kinda rub me the wrong way is the guys who only call me a week before the opener to see where I'm going and see if they can come with us to the private land I hunt on the opener, then you dont hear from them again until next year


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

My rig runs on thanks, if I'm going and have room someone is welcome to tag along. If I'm not going and someone wants to go Yippee, another reason to go. I discourage people from helping with the expenses (I'll get even, dedicated1). I know others don't feel the same and I will chip in in that case. Now if your nearby when I need to lift my boat off the trailer for repair, pay it forward.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> ... when he picked it out. AT 100 YARDS! _(O)_


...then go's on to tell you that he kept track of THAT very bird after having switched places with its "wingmen" 9 times before getting to the kill hole...right? -8/- -_O-


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah basically, he tells me he picked out his bird that far out, followed it and somewhere in the last little bit before it got within shooting range, it suddenly flared over to MY side of the flock.
This usually results in us shooting the same bird at the same time. I have approximately the same taste in birds as he does, the difference is that _*I*_ pick a bird *AS THEY COME INTO RANGE*, and shoot at it on _*MY*_ side of the flock. If it changes sides before it gets to where I can shoot it, *I* pick a different bird.

Personally, I think he just picks out the best looking bird in the flock _REGARDLESS_ of which side it is on, and shoots at it. And if the best looking bird in the flock happens to be on MY side then we both shoot it.

I have reached over and popped him on NUMEROUS occasions and asked WTF? which is when I get the above excuse. :roll:

Truth of the matter is it probably happens A LOT more than I can prove if only because the only thing we do more often than shoot the same bird at the same time, is MISS the entire flock, at the same time. 

Yes yodey, I am talking about YOU! :mrgreen: (And you know it's true :wink: )


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

hey GEE- where ya headed to your private land on the opener? ill talk to ya more than once a season if you take me there :wink:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> hey GEE- where ya headed to your private land on the opener? ill talk to ya more than once a season if you take me there :wink:


You've offered to take me out to one of your spots, so it wouldnt bother me if I took you out to one of my places.. its the guys that think becuase I have access means that they have automatic access, and dont ever do anything to return the favor. like its a one way road or something..


----------

